

Show HN: Analytics for Stripe, Chargify and Recurly - adzeds
https://chartmogul.com/

======
peacemaker
I'm interested in this space but it seems to have a very low barrier to entry
as there are now loads of these startups, all with very similar feature sets.
Just look at Hookfeed, FirstOfficer, Baremetrics, Sassymetrics and so on, all
of which popped up fairly recently except HookFeed.

I like that you've added Braintree, Chargify & Recurly but can you tell us
what makes you better than the aforementioned products?

~~~
nickfzx
Yes several other systems out there - but competition is ultimately better for
the consumer. We believe we have the best product in this space and an
exciting roadmap.

I'm not familiar with all the pros/cons of all these systems and of course
there will be good and bad things about all of them including ChartMogul.
We're very strong in international support, e.g. geo-mapping, multi-currency,
etc. Also in performance we've invested heavily in developing our platform to
give an almost native/desktop performance experience.

We have features to allow you to really drill into the data rather than just
look at graphs: [https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/01/dig-into-your-metrics-
wi...](https://chartmogul.com/blog/2015/01/dig-into-your-metrics-with-data-
tables/)

Also heat-mapping: [https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/heat-map-your-
subscripti...](https://chartmogul.com/blog/2014/12/heat-map-your-subscription-
revenue/)

We have many ways to slice the data up, e.g. you can create custom plan
filters and slice all your metrics with them.

There are also some things we're currently lacking - e.g. net revenue graphs
(coming very soon).

Hope this helps.

------
adzeds
What are people's thoughts on this service?

~~~
benjaminfox
I use it (with Recurly). It's fantastic, especially since Recurly's built-in
reports don't seem to jive with reality (for instance by ignoring coupons on
subscriptions). The multi-user support and email alerts are also useful.

~~~
nickfzx
Hi benjaminfox,

Great to hear you're using and liking ChartMogul...that's great!

